# Tons of pics!



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

We went to Discovery World at Pier Wisconsin again today in Milwaukee and I got a whole bunch of pictures. Then we went to my LFS and I got a whole bunch more. Some are really great, IMO, some are not so good.

Enjoy!!

Discovery World Aquaterium http://www.crackednuts.com/brood/tanks/100706/discovery1.html (5 page series)

Aquatics Unlimited (LFS) http://www.crackednuts.com/brood/tanks/100706/au1.html (4 page series)


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

You weren't kidding when you said "tons of pics"! 

Those are some really nice pics, enjoyed very much, thnx.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks! Yeah, I went a little nuts. Still playing with a new camera, trying to figure it out (haven't yet, obviously). Took 265 pics today but deleted quite a few as not being very good or too repetitious.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice pics BM!

Nice to see the tanks at aquatics unlimiteds again..have only been there once, but it's one of the best lfs's i've seen in a long time! Lol, see they have most of the same fish they had when I was there :O. Great to see the pea**************** bass again!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Those two peas have been extremely proliferate. They constantly seem to be breeding. They are so gorgeous! I'm very happy with AU, they're a high quality store IMO. Of course I didn't take pics of all of their tanks, they have an enormous selection, but just took some of the more "flashy" fish. And I just love the lunker tank. The arowana in there is spectacular.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Awesome pics Tina.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Are you serious, they're breeding? That's awesome to hear! They were one of my favorite fish when I was there. The big tank with the arowana was awesome too, the gar was my favorite in the tank though. The Silver aro was a monster..sadly it had drop-eye .

Now I want some p-bass *sigh*.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://bestfish.com/cichla/cichlas.html Pea picture show.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

That sea robin on the first page of pics has some really nice coloration.

And that is a brilliant batfish at aquatics unlimited.
Nice pics.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Is that what that is? Its really quite pretty. All of the fish in that tank are from Lake Michigan.  They have a bunch of fish in quarantine still, say the tank should be well-stocked within the next year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome pics! I wish I had a LFS half as nice as that one near me.  What kind of camera do you have? It takes very nice macro pics.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks! Yup, great LFS, we're lucky to have it in the area. Its more of a NSLFS for me, almost an hour drive each way. But definitely worth the trip!

Its a Canon Rebel XT. Hubby bought it for me for my birthday. It takes amazing pictures, even on full auto. I hope to eventually learn to use it to its full potential.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_Some very nice pics! Thank you for sharing. I say you pic your favorite and submit it for the POM contest. 

Kathy _


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for the link BM! I didn't even know they could be breed in a common aquarium . I'd love to go back, but it takes about 4 hours to get there...


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I dunno how common that aquarium is.  They are definitely a sight to see, that's for sure. There was a sold sign on them for quite a long time then it was removed, not sure why they didn't sell. Glad they didn't though, I love seeing them when I go there.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice pictures, Some of these would make great background photos for tanks. Hint Hint.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Love the puffer peeking out of the cave. But some of those freshwater tanks seem a bit overcrowded even for a store.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

You did an AMAZING job with the pictures, and you got some really great shots!!


----------

